
ASM International Headquarters and Geodesic Dome - curtis
https://rs.locationshub.com/location_detail.aspx?id=053-10059511
======
curtis
Direct link to the slideshow:
[https://rs.locationshub.com/Slideshow.aspx?lid=053-10059511&...](https://rs.locationshub.com/Slideshow.aspx?lid=053-10059511&id=1883546)

~~~
curtis
The first 15 or so slides from the slideshow are mostly just of the geodesic
framework. After that there's a bunch more slides of the associated office
building which is pretty interesting if you're into mid-century modern
architecture.

------
11thEarlOfMar
Side Note: ASM is American Society for Metals.

Not to be confused with ASM International, the semiconductor equipment company
in Almere, Netherlands.

